# Trying to find Jo Graham from croft riding centre!!!



## myhorseloneash (6 May 2015)

I'm am trying to find my old instructor called Jo graham. She was at croft riding centre in warrington many years back but I really want to get back in touch as I want lessons and schooling for my horse and she is remarkable! If anyone knows her whereabouts please can you let me know. Thankyou!


----------



## quirky (7 May 2015)

Would this be Jo Wright Graham who is at Dressage Horses International (dhi) Croston, Lancashire?

If you Google it you can get contact details for her.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 May 2015)

The Jo Graham I know of is now a List 1 dressage judge. Her contact details can be found on the British Dressage website. Not sure if this is the same person as Jo Wright Graham, as per quirky's post above.


----------



## ycbm (7 May 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			The Jo Graham I know of is now a List 1 dressage judge. Her contact details can be found on the British Dressage website. Not sure if this is the same person as Jo Wright Graham, as per quirky's post above.
		
Click to expand...

No, two different people, confusingly in the same area. 

I've trained twice with the list one judge and I wouldn't repeat the experience!


----------



## debbielinder (16 June 2015)

Joanne graham is still based in Warrington not at croft though. She recently organised the premier league dressage show at somerford park I had lessons off her for years up until I moved to leicester last year. Brilliant instructor not got her number but her details are on BD or she is on Facebook.


----------

